# 51726 billed in conjunction with 51729



## lharris0814 (Jan 21, 2010)

Can 51726 be billed in conjunction with 51729, when the main procedure that was performed is the 51729?


----------



## thopkins30 (Jan 21, 2010)

No, that is condsidered unbundling.  CPT code 51797 includeds everything in 51726.  The proper way to read 51797 is: Complex cystometrogram w/ voiding pressure studies and urethral pressure profile studies, any technique.

Hope this helps!!


----------

